# FS: 3 blue wild discus



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

3 wild blue discus. healthy, 6 inches each, young fish, about 2 years old.
there are 5 in total, since the pair started laying eggs, I have to separate them. 150 for all 3 of them firm, sell them as a group.
better for people already have wild discus
click photo below for video, video was taken earlier today

pick up in Metrotown


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

pm sent...


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

pm replied


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

ok it should work now


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

sold, please close, thx


----------

